# When to plant bare-root perennials?



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

This will be my first time planting bare-root perennials and I'm trying to determine when to plant them.

The articles I've read basically say to plant during the dormant period, late fall to early spring, when the ground is not frozen. Is there a time more advantageous than the other, fall vs spring?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Either is fine. If planted in fall, the roots have all winter to get established although "dormant." If the perennial is a "tender perennial," I'd plant in spring.

If you plant in the fall just remember where you planted them so you don't try to plant again on top of them. I've done that countless times.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks @Darrell


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> This will be my first time planting bare-root perennials and I'm trying to determine when to plant them.
> 
> The articles I've read basically say to plant during the dormant period, late fall to early spring, when the ground is not frozen. Is there a time more advantageous than the other, fall vs spring?


I think fall would almost always be preferable, but most of the time you can get away with spring. Some plants I have bought bare root are tough as nails and I don't think they care what season it is, daylillies come to mind.

The one caveat would be if you are pushing the limit on hardiness zone. I have some perennials that do come back, but if I get a winter worse than normal, they are goners. Those you might want to wait til spring, but I would be treating more an an annual, so I dont think I would be buying bare root and would be looking at a mature plant from from the garden center.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

If they are bloomers, and you are hard up for some color, plant in fall there's a good chance they will bloom next year. If you aren't sure how they will fare in the winter, plant in spring.

I planted hydrangea last fall, and they started slow but gave some decent blooms this year.

I planted Miss Kim Lilacs very early this spring before even the daffodils came up, and they didn't bother to flower all year.

Both are healthy and had no issue through the hot summer.


----------

